# Who is the Senior NCO in the CDN Army



## MAJOR_Baker (10 Jan 2004)

Who is the CDN Army‘s senior NCO, does he or she have any special priviledges, pay, etc?


----------



## brin11 (10 Jan 2004)

Do you mean the senior NCO as in rank or appointment?  The highest non-officer rank achievable in the CF is Chief Warrant Officer.  The highest appointment in the CF is Canadian Forces Chief Warrant Officer.  

Perhaps someone else could answer your questions regarding privileges and pay.


----------



## Gunner (10 Jan 2004)

S-Baker, see link below:
CWO Lacroix 

CWO‘s are paid the same whether they are the Army RSM or a unit RSM.  

What type of special privilages are you thinking of?


----------



## Gunner (10 Jan 2004)

CWO Lacroix would be working very closely with the Chief of the Land Staff. They would visit operations/formations/units together. He would be supported by the CLS secretariate but I don‘t think he has any staff permanently assigned to him.  No aircraft, driver, etc.  The only senior person who gets an official driver is the Chief of the Defence Staff.  The remainder find their own way unless they are doing something in an official capacity.


----------



## combat_medic (10 Jan 2004)

However, I‘ve met about 6 or 7 Generals or Admirals in my career, and never have I seen them drive their own vehicle, or NOT be surrounded by a flock of lower ranking yes-men.


----------



## kiltedtradesman (10 Jan 2004)

The â€œwanna-be Combat Medicâ€ doesn‘t know what she is talking about.  If the officer were a guest and visiting or observing training ex (i.e. work up training to go over seas) for a unit, then the host unit would provide transport and guides for the training area when necessary.  Otherwise a senior officer would do his own driving.  Iâ€™m sure all of the NCOâ€™s and NCMâ€™s that have been tasked to drive a guest that was visiting their unit would love to talk to the â€œwanna-be Combat Medicâ€ face to face about the comment â€œflock of lower ranking yes-menâ€.


----------



## Gunner (10 Jan 2004)

> However, I‘ve met about 6 or 7 Generals or Admirals in my career, and never have I seen them drive their own vehicle, or NOT be surrounded by a flock of lower ranking yes-men.


They have a driver if they are undertaking an official function (ie visiting a unit, etc).  The driver could be provided by the General‘s HQ or could be provided by the unit or formation HQ being visited.  

When Generals go to Ottawa for meetings, etc, they arrive at the airport and are quite capable of taking taxi‘s to their hotel, and finding their way to NDHQ.  

Trust me...spent a number of years working for several of the Big Men.


----------



## dbrock (10 Jan 2004)

I served as a base duty driver at CFB Kingston and got the honor of transporting Gen. De Chastelain during his visit in 1993.  I am not or ever was a "yes man". But, saying "NO" when the general wanted to pick up a big mac in the drive through would have been a big career altering experience, hello CFS Alert.


----------



## Spr.Earl (10 Jan 2004)

At present the Canadian Forces Chief Warrant Officer is Navy,He and Ray were in Abbotsford last August and I met him Beard an All.

At present the Army Chief is a Engineer,
Chief Warrant Officer Greg Lacroix.The Army‘s new Command Chief Warrant Officer received his appointment during the Chief of the Land Staff change of command parade May 30/03

Should have had this one as a Question of the Week!


----------



## Gunner (10 Jan 2004)

*Army Chief is a Engineer* 

Actually the Army Chief is a zipperhead.  Army Chief refers to the Chief of the Land Staff.  Now, the Army RSM, is in fact an engineer.  He was LGen Hilliers RSM at MND(SW) for a year while in Bosnia.


----------



## combat_medic (11 Jan 2004)

kiltedtradesman: You know what, Tim, if you have a problem with me personally, then take it up with me personally, and don‘t try to pretend some notion of anonymity on here. 

I‘ve personally seen Generals on at least a half dozen occasions, on every base from Wainwright to Shilo to Borden to Edmonton. Never have I seen one driving their own staff car, and never have I seen one with any less than 5 people around him or her, be they drivers, aides, staff, guides or anything else. Either every single occacsion I‘ve met or seen a General/Admiral is a complete anomoly, or there is something to what I‘m saying. 

As for being a driver for one of these senior ranking people. A buddy of mine in Shilo was tasked to driving around a senior officer for a few days, and was made to get him food, pick up his paperwork, and all sorts of other work that is completely outside the scope of being a simple driver. If that‘s not being a "yes man," then I‘m not sure what is.


----------



## Gunner (11 Jan 2004)

> kiltedtradesman: You know what, Tim, if you have a problem with me personally, then take it up with me personally, and don‘t try to pretend some notion of anonymity on here.


You go girl!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (11 Jan 2004)

I drove a general once for a mess dinner here; at the minimum, he had a captain from our regiment escort him from place to place (he wasn‘t even the senior invited guest, that was the Premier of Alberta).  As it turned out (and I wish I would have remembered his name) said general was VERY cool, showed great concern for my welfare, and impressed the **** out of me by shaking my hand at the conclusion of the evening and thanking me for my efforts.  It was easy to make conversation as the rental car we had was electric and none of the three of us had seen one before, much less been in one.  

If Tim can point out a single instance in which a senior officer has EVER driven himself in an official capacity, fill your boots, I‘d love to hear about it.


----------



## Gunner (11 Jan 2004)

Michael, tell me the date and I can give you a list of general officers it may have been (Comd or DComd of LFWA).


----------



## Michael Dorosh (11 Jan 2004)

Last April (2003) I do belive, for our St. Julien‘s Day parade.  They were here on the third or fourth Saturday night of the month.


----------



## Gunner (11 Jan 2004)

If the General came from LFWA it would have to be either BGen Fenton (current Comd LFWA) or BGen Tabbernor (former DComd LFWA).  I can‘t remember when BGen Tabbernor went to Tampa to take over as Comd JTFSWA.  Army general commanding naval and air force assets....


----------



## Marauder (11 Jan 2004)

> kiltedtradesman: You know what, Tim, if you have a problem with me personally, then take it up with me personally, and don‘t try to pretend some notion of anonymity on here.


OWNED!!!


----------

